# How to Ship pens?



## J.L.DAVIS (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new to pen making, and have been curious what everyone here has found to be the best inexpensive way to ship thier pens? Do you run the risk of them being damaged in a padded envelope? Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance

Jared


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 11, 2010)

If it is just one or two pens and no box was purchased, I would use a plastic tube, wrapped in bubble wrap, and a padded envelope.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use the priority small box from USPS and leave it up to the customer if they want insurance. I also custom cut styrofoam to fit around the pen box inside the small box. But I don't sell more then a few per month so I have more time then some.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 11, 2010)

I use the smallest flat rate shipping box, about 5 bucks to ship. Wrap the pen in something to keep it from flipping around. So far its been good for me.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 11, 2010)

I shipped a fairly nice pen with great segmenting (no, I didn't make it) in a padded envelop and all the person received was an empty bag and an apology from the Postal Service. So, I now put them in the small Priority Mail box.  Having said that, I have received pens in padded envelopes without a problem. So, how much risk are you willing to take? :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would never ship a pen in a padded envelope . I have received several vintage pens shipped that way and have had about half of them show up broken in half , even had one in an aluminum cigar tube that was bent in two different directions . 
I will only ship Priority mail in a flat rate box . $5.00 is a small price to pay and I know that my pen will get there in one piece .


----------



## J.L.DAVIS (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I had been leaning towards the flat rate box, but see so many people that that offer shipping for $2 & $3 so I was wondering if they might be eating some of the shipping cost or using something else. 

Jared


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Shipping pens*



J.L.DAVIS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to pen making, and have been curious what everyone here has found to be the best inexpensive way to ship thier pens? Do you run the risk of them being damaged in a padded envelope? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jared


 
I use a bubble mailer.  I also put the pen in a plastic sleeve if it is a little more expensive.  I have had no one complain that the pen might have gotten damaged in shipping.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Both*



J.L.DAVIS said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I had been leaning towards the flat rate box, but see so many people that that offer shipping for $2 & $3 so I was wondering if they might be eating some of the shipping cost or using something else.
> 
> Jared


 
Might well be doing both....as I said, I've never had a loss or damage using a bubble mailer.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 11, 2010)

AceMrFixIt said:


> I use the smallest flat rate shipping box, about 5 bucks to ship. Wrap the pen in something to keep it from flipping around. So far its been good for me.


 

+1 on this system!  Buyer getting their pen in about 2-3 days, and there is plenty of room to pack 'em good.




Scott (cheapest isn't always best) B


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have received too many items in a padded envelope that were damaged.  Therefore, I will not use them.  Every pen that I sell goes in a box.  I do not even like the small flat rate boxes, because they are about half as thick as the regular priority boxes.  So, I use the 1096-S priority boxes for small orders.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Shipping*

If you have time and labor in a pen you want to make sure it gets there.  I use the USPS small priority boxes but I always wrap the pens in bubble wrap or styrofoam inside the box.  So far, no problems.


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 11, 2010)

I just shipped a pen from GA to MA.
The pen was in a wooden box with an insert inside a small flat rate box.
Maybe it was the heat but there was box insert residue on the sides of the top of the pen. One line on each side.
Next time I will not ship it inside the display box.

Lee


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use the flat rate box too...I get plenty of bubble wrap free at work. I also add signature confirmation as I had a box get "lost" by the USPS.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 12, 2010)

If it is just one pen, i will ship inside a bubble mailer with the pen inside a presentation box.The presentation box is much stronger then the recycled priority boxes. Many packages from suppliers i receive are priority prices, but ship 1st class with a $1.90 stamp mark on it from PO, this i do not appreciate.  I ship free in most cases. Carl


----------



## mredburn (Aug 12, 2010)

I also use the small priority box. I have gone to putting the pen in a gift box, then I put it in a 5x8 padded mailer, then into the priority box.  I bought a case of the padded mailers so they run about 7 cents apiece. I have other uses for them as well.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Aug 12, 2010)

I use the small flat rate box. Works great!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 12, 2010)

I ship all of my pens in one of Monty's boxes... keeps the pen secure and safe, then put that in either a padded envelop, priority mail pouch or the smallest flat rate box.


----------



## J.L.DAVIS (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for everyones replies, yalls experince helps give me lots of good options!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 13, 2010)

I use the small USPS priority box as well. I normally put on a delivery confirmation as well. Visit usps.com, you get the delivery confirmation free, as well as discounted rates.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 13, 2010)

J.L.DAVIS said:


> - - - have been curious what everyone here has found to be the best inexpensive way to ship thier pens? Do you run the risk of them being damaged in a padded envelope?




Interesting question.  I think that the choice that individuals make is a function of the level of risk they are willing to assume.

I've purchased a number of pens (not hand-turned) from China via the Bay, and almost all have arrived in padded envelopes.  Some have been in cardboard 'gift' boxes, but still the shipping was in a padded envelope.  Some, however, have been in celophane sleeves.  

I've also shipped a Mont Blanc back for repairs, and it was returned in a plastic tube in a padded envelope.

I suspect that the larger commercial operations look at the number of shipments they make, and the probability of a problem, and make a decision that it would be less costly to economize on shipping and take the risk that a few pens might have to be replaced.  On the other hand, craft turners have a more emotional attachment to their products, and their volume is lower, so they may conclude that it's worth the added shipping cost to avoid a potential problem.


----------

